# Sourcing bottles



## Castguy01 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looking for a good place to source punted bottom bottles in the northern Colorado area. We are looking for large quantity of quality bottles for wine production. Any ideas for us to save on shipping costs? Willing to drive if it's worth the savings??? 

Thanks,
Ben and Carey


----------



## Arne (Jan 24, 2017)

Any wineries in your area? Talk to them and see if you could split the cost with them on bottles. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 24, 2017)

What do you mean by a 'large quantity'?


----------



## Whitehrs (Jan 24, 2017)

If the Quantity is a few dozen, you can go check your local Supply. If you are lucky enough that they are a liquor store also.. They probably sell reclaimed bottles cheap. The one I use sells used wine bottles for $0.25 ea. A little soak in a soap bleach solution, and you are golden. Just saying check around.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 24, 2017)

If you are talking 50 cases or so, make friends with a local winery and see if you can add yours to their order.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 24, 2017)

Not to hijack this thread, but I just bottled my Riesling in dead leaf green burgundy bottles. (it looks very nice, but!) I wanted to go with the standard thin high-necked Riesling bottles, but I can't seem to find any place that actually sales those bottles.

Anyone seen any place that sells these types of bottles for the next time I make a Riesling?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 24, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but I just bottled my Riesling in dead leaf green burgundy bottles. (it looks very nice, but!) I wanted to go with the standard thin high-necked Riesling bottles, but I can't seem to find any place that actually sales those bottles.
> 
> Anyone seen any place that sells these types of bottles for the next time I make a Riesling?



http://www.shorecontainer.com/750mlgreenstretchhockflatbottom.aspx


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 25, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> http://www.shorecontainer.com/750mlgreenstretchhockflatbottom.aspx



Thanks!

That page isn't completely clear. I hope that's $12/case (that's cheap!) rather than $12/bottle (expensive as hell!)


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 25, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That page isn't completely clear. I hope that's $12/case (that's cheap!) rather than $12/bottle (expensive as hell!)



Yes. But keep in mind that doesn't include shipping. I've purchased from them several times in the past and found there is a 'sweet spot' when it comes to getting the most economical shipping cost. If I recall correctly, it was at 3 cases. Bottom line: play around with quantities to see what it does to your per bottle cost.


----------



## Hokapsig (Feb 15, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That page isn't completely clear. I hope that's $12/case (that's cheap!) rather than $12/bottle (expensive as hell!)


 
WOW that's expensive. We get our Bordeaux half punts in antique green or clear for $7.84 a case all day long, any quantity.

Burgundys are around that price too....


----------



## terrymck (Feb 15, 2017)

_We get our Bordeaux half punts in antique green or clear for $7.84 a case all day long,_

OK, where??


----------



## NorCal (Feb 15, 2017)

For me, there is a $30 pick up charge, plus this cost per case. @4Score and I do a group buy of 80 cases or so.


----------



## Hokapsig (Feb 15, 2017)

terrymck said:


> _We get our Bordeaux half punts in antique green or clear for $7.84 a case all day long,_
> 
> OK, where??




http://allamericancontainers.com/

Just picked up 72 cases of antique green and was right around $575 including tax. 

They also had 750 ml clear screw tops for $2.50 a case and bar top smoke greens for $4.50 a case on special.

We just picked up a case of royal blue capsules (13,000 plus or minus) for $10 as it was an open case and they didn't want to have to count them for inventory. Let me encourage you to ASK for specials.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hokapsig said:


> WOW that's expensive. We get our Bordeaux half punts in antique green or clear for $7.84 a case all day long, any quantity.
> 
> Burgundys are around that price too....



Your source?

EDIT, nevermind. I see you answered.


----------

